# Starting non profit...



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to do this non profit status without confusing the heck outta me!? I don't want to get into to much detail, but the rescue I am with has been working under another rescues non profit (kinda like an extension of that rescue I guess would be how to put it). I am friends with the women that runs this and as a surprise to her I am starting the process. (shes been wanting it but money, time, etc). I want to do as much as I can before I surprise her with it, cause as soon as I start asking for certain information shes gonna know lol.

Anyways. Its CONFUSING! I need laymans terms haha.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you talking 501c3 or just non-profit corp?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'd like to do a 501c3

Although just the non profit confuses me less ha.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

If the rescue intends to do any lobbying for city or state ordinances a 501c3 is not ideal. The tax code limits what can be done by such organizations. Setting up a 501c3 is pretty easy. With services like legal zoom they'll handle all the forms and paperwork, you just pay the filing fee. Otherwise you'll need to get an attorney to help set it up.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

IllinoisGSD said:


> With services like legal zoom they'll handle all the forms and paperwork, you just pay the filing fee. Otherwise you'll need to get an attorney to help set it up.


That's not true. Legal zoom and others like it charge to put together the application (a couple hundred dollars on top of the filing fee). You don't need an attorney and can file it yourself but it's a lot of work and depending on how complicated the organization is, it's recommended to hire a professional.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> That's not true. Legal zoom and others like it charge to put together the application (a couple hundred dollars on top of the filing fee). You don't need an attorney and can file it yourself but it's a lot of work and depending on how complicated the organization is, it's recommended to hire a professional.


I'm just saying that with legal zoom it will be far less expensive than hiring an attorney. I don't imagine that the organization will be very complicated if it is an animal rescue.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

well, so far we should be able to do it without hiring an attorney. We do have a law school and a possible contact with someone who might be also be able to help us little to no cost also.

I broke down and messaged my friend, its going to be a bigger undertaking than I thought it would be. Of course her first response was "Who are you and what did you do with my friend!" ha.

But I do believe I have got the ball rolling and I think she is happy. (she was working when I talked to her, I'll talk to her later tonight more.) Now..just to get through this without pulling our hair out.


----------

